# Mazda MPS Aluminium VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

Another Opti-Coat Coating detail, this was done a week ago soon after that Golf R Rising Blue two door !
Now I have done a lot of these Opti-Coat jobs and to be honest this is one of the best prep jobs I have seen in a long time only one or two very mild faint surface scratches ( hardly noticeable even with my powerful LED Flood Light 7200 lumens !)

What I wanted to achieve with this car is more gloss so in order to do that I didn't want to resort to heavy polishing which removed too much clear ( as the paint itself was dangerously very thin ) 50microns on the best part of the car coming down to 42, 45 microns .

So, a safe approach was used , Scholl Concepts S 40 with a Lake Country CCS White Polishing Pad ( 7.5") with my Flex XC 3401 VRG DA Polisher was more than enough to give it that extra lift .

Strangely enough applying two coats of Opt-Coat afterwards added four microns of clear so even if less than one micron was removed with this polish it then was reapplied again in the form of a Coating.

This is a win win situation for the owner of this MPS .

After a snow foam , wheels and usual wash procedure was done the car was then driven inside and dried with the Black Baron .

Snow Foaming 

















Wheels were not too bad therefore a milder wheel cleaner was used compared to Sonax ! Still very good for medium to light brake dust !


















Full IPA wipedown to remove any dealer paint protection , no claying was necessary as the paint felt extremely smooth .

This is how the paint looked before still glossy but it had a slight haziness to it look closer and you will see what I mean .









And after Scholl Concepts S40 









LSP Opti-Coat Pro version applied to all surface areas except rubber !









Final results after three days work please enjoy !
























































































































































































































Thanks for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice Mario once agaimn.
Let me ask you something ..Do you know the durability of opticoat?No what manufacture said ,by your experience..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> Very nice Mario once agaimn.
> Let me ask you something ..Do you know the durability of opticoat?No what manufacture said ,by your experience..


Thanks Spiros ,

So far I have had one year durability on my Carbon Black Pearl Mercedes after washing it with harsh Traffic Film Removers which will strip even the strongest paint sealants.

Please read my full one year update which is on this International Showroom .

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

these cars look great. i keep thinking i want one as they are soooo cheap and tuneable


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice Mario, is that original paint with such low readings?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cut it out with the opticoat...
You will have no cars to correct...:lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great finish as always Mario:thumb: How do you find the Wurth wheel cleaner, i've been testing the aerosol version. My god it stinks!!!!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job Mario.
The finish is great (as always)



james_death said:


> Cut it out with the opticoat...
> You will have no cars to correct...:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> these cars look great. i keep thinking i want one as they are soooo cheap and tuneable


Hi Lewis ,

Yes, they do look great and fit and finish is up there with the best( VW Golf R)

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Nice Mario, is that original paint with such low readings?


Thanks Simon,

Yes it is the original paint ! Mazda's don't have much paint to start with 50 microns was the highest reading I got on this car 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

james_death said:


> Cut it out with the opticoat...
> You will have no cars to correct...:lol:


James , there will always be room for Opti-Coat and paint corrections so don't worry :lol::lol::lol::

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great finish as always Mario:thumb: How do you find the Wurth wheel cleaner, i've been testing the aerosol version. My god it stinks!!!!!


Thanks Nick ,

I like the Wurth Wheel Cleaner it smells nice and cleans well , unlike the Sonax wheel cleaner which stinks to high heaven ! Almost like a Perm smell 
I didn't think they had an aerosol version of Wurth Rim Cleaner is this something new Nick ?

The Wurth Rim Cleaner is similar to P21s stronger version only difference is that it's Red in colour and it smells nice like P21s.

So, a must have product like Sonax Wheel Cleaner but terribly expensive !

For a 5lt container of Wurth Rim Cleaner I paid $ 100 AUD !

When I compare the Sonax 25 LT drum at 218.90 AUD , the Sonax is much cheaper and better value ! However, I still buy the Wurth Rim Cleaner as well so those jobs that don't require heavy cleaning the Wurth Rim Cleaner is just perfect .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Great job Mario.
> The finish is great (as always)
> 
> :lol::lol:


Thanks Propokas ,

The finish did come up really good and the owner was very happy with the results .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------

